# Salt Lake City <> Las Vegas Greyhound put down



## Willbridge (May 9, 2022)

Effective May 10, 2022 the last Greyhound Lines round-trip between Salt Lake City and Las Vegas is to be discontinued. It had been reduced to 4x weekly. Alternative service is offered by Flixbus affiliate Salt Lake Express and on some days Flixbus itself.

In 1974, the Greyhound route was served by four daily trips in each direction, competing with one daily round-trip on Continental Trailways. In earlier years it was run by Greyhound's predecessor -- Union Pacific Stages -- and the Continental Trailways predecessor -- Burlington Trailways.


----------



## railiner (May 10, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> Effective May 10, 2022 the last Greyhound Lines round-trip between Salt Lake City and Las Vegas is to be discontinued. It had been reduced to 4x weekly. Alternative service is offered by Flixbus affiliate Salt Lake Express and on some days Flixbus itself.
> 
> In 1974, the Greyhound route was served by four daily trips in each direction, competing with one daily round-trip on Continental Trailways. In earlier years it was run by Greyhound's predecessor -- Union Pacific Stages -- and the Continental Trailways predecessor -- Burlington Trailways.


Salt Lake City will soon join Omaha as another one time major Greyhound hub city abandoned. Sad…

It doesn’t look like the new owner of Greyhound intends to save the Company….


----------

